# This sounds interesting



## F150_Raptor (May 31, 2011)

If you guys are: running linux
                       planning to build another computer 
                       thinking of upgrading the one you already have

You might want to follow this thread:http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=18756


----------



## bogmali (Jun 1, 2011)

6 cores/12 threads minimum 

Can't mess with it. All you 6 core folks should try it just to see how much PPD that monstrous WU dishes out


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 1, 2011)

Damn, need 12 cores minimum(starts welding i7-870's together). I know there are several guys that can tackle that WU.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 1, 2011)

With the base points at 30964 and a 17 day deadline, who knows if a 12 thread cpu will even complete it on time.  I guess that's why it's in beta for now.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey wait a minute, I happen to have a 16 core server

I'll see if it can fetch one of those

NVM-I forgot it's only for Linux for now


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 4, 2011)

Here's an update of the new project 6903, which is open to the public.  From what I've read, you need a minimun of 12 threads to run this wu, and your os has to be linux.  I have one running on my Sr-2 and it's using 3.3 gb of ram (out of 12 gb total), so I'd guess you need a minimun of 4 gb of ram.  The flag used to download the wu is -bigbeta.  

On my Sr-2(2 x5670's @ 4.1 ghz), 24 threads no gpu's, my tpf on a 6901 were 10:10(min:sec) for 190,000 ppd.

On the new 6903, my tpf are 23:15(min:sec) for 322,500 ppd.  I got the ppd figures for the wu from here.  Hfm isn't showing any thing for the ppd right now, I updated it but still shows up as 0 ppd.

I'll post up the figures from my 980x running 12 threads later tonight, if I can get one.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 5, 2011)

Some sick PPDs right there. I'll jump in once they it out for windows.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 6, 2011)

My 980x just picked up the 6903 this morning.  Three frames completed so far at 4.1 ghz, tpf is 42:20(min:sec) for 131,000 ppd.  Hfm is showing just under 3 days to complete running smp 12 with no gpu's.  

The Sr-2 dropped one this morning and picked up another one.  It took over 14 minutes to send in the results, with 20 down and 4 up cable internet.  It's roughly a little under 3 times the average for the regular bigadv's.  These things are monsters.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 6, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> My 980x just picked up the 6903 this morning.  Three frames completed so far at 4.1 ghz, tpf is 42:20(min:sec) for 131,000 ppd.  Hfm is showing just under 3 days to complete running smp 12 with no gpu's.
> 
> The Sr-2 dropped one this morning and picked up another one.  It took over 14 minutes to send in the results, with 20 down and 4 up cable internet.  It's roughly a little under 3 times the average for the regular bigadv's.  These things are monsters.



And you got 518,740 points for it 

I better try this linux-thing soon, I get 62.000 PPD at same speed as your 980x with my "970s"..


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 6, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> And you got 518,740 points for it



That's with the Sr-2 with 2 5670's @ 4.1, and not the 980x.  I don't want to confuse anybody.



mstenholm said:


> I better try this linux-thing soon, I get 62.000 PPD at same speed as your 980x with my "970s"..



The 980x was doing the same as yours, around 62,000 in windows depending on the wu.  The switch to linux jumped it to 74,000 ppd.  So you'd get around 131,000 ppd running linux and this 6903 wu, since both our rigs are close to the same stats.


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 26, 2011)

Im going to give this another try.I tried installing Ubuntu a few days ago but my board had problems with the LAN connection.

I just downloaded new drivers, on my other Pc and will give it a go...::fingers crossed::


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jul 1, 2011)

^I take it everything went well.  You had a great drop at 6 pm.


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 1, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> ^I take it everything went well.  You had a great drop at 6 pm.



I had forgot about the drop tonite....celebrating my birthday

But all looks good and picked up another 6904

Keep folding.....


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, Happy Birthday!


----------

